# CRGW Recommendations or warnings?



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has been treated by CRGW either in wales or Bristol ? 

I'm thinking of changing my clinic and like the look of these but would like any comments about them first? 

Thanks


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, we've used crgw in Cardiff three times now and find that all the staff are very friendly and approachable.
The clinic itself is lovely and I wouldn't go anywhere else now, we thought about going to Prague for treatment but I'd rather pay the extra for crgw as they're the best (in my opinion )
Good luck with your treatment

Sarah


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Sarah 

You say you've been there 3 times. Did you have positive out comes all 3? Their success rates are the best I've found.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

CRGW are great. My only criticism of them is that sometimes you need to chase them up for responses BUT in the grand scheme of things that's nothing. They're all friendly, welcoming and give personal treatment. I've only been to their Cardiff clinic but it's wonderful.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Unfortunately no success yet due to my rubbish quality eggs but looking to start a donor egg cycle so hopefully that will be more successful x


----------



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm a bit concerned as the egg donor co-ordinator told me on friday she would email something, she didn't.  Then we had a call scheduled in her diary yesterday - she didn't call.  When I chased I was told she would call in an hour and she didn't.  When I chased again I was told she would call about 6.  She did and promised to send the email today at 11.30.  She hasn't sent it.  

Don't really know what to do now.  I rescheduled my whole day yesterday waiting for her calls. Am concerned that if I go ahead with a treatment with them - that everything will be this difficult.  

Yet I've been reading good things about them - except that they are understaffed.  

Is anyone else having the same problem here?


----------



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Update ... she did try to email at 11.30 today it turns out - just that she made a type in my email address.  So, all's good.  I think that they are just very busy.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

They're not usually that bad! I know it was very busy when I was there yesterday, and egg-sharing a little more difficult as the co-ordinator has to speak to both donors and recipients, potential and existing. I think they do certain tasks on certain days too but I could have misunderstood that. I think they said last year that potential recipients were contacted about potential matches on Thursdays for instance, potential donors on a Friday (after speaking to recipients) etc etc. As far as I know there's only one co-ordinator (Emma) but the nurses can and do speak to existing patients too.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I cannot recommend them highly enough. After 3 failed fresh cycles and a frozen cycle at IVF Wales I had almost given up hope. My very first cycle at CRGW was a success, she is now a crazy 2yr old. I did have a cycle last year which sadly didn't work out but my egg quality had been declining. We have decided that is the end of our IVF journey but I wouldn't have hesitated in returning had we had the money and energy to try again.
Yes you do have to do a bit of chasing but its a small price to pay for the very friendly staff and beautiful clinic.
Good luck


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Another good review here. Found them very professional and friendly.  I am about to have a second cycle with them.  With regards to the egg coordinator taking so long, this is because Emma who normally does all the egg share/donor matching is on maternity leave and one of the nurses Debbie is now doing it all.  Debbie was my nurse on my first cycle, I cannot praise her enough she is a darling!! 

xx


----------



## Love Angel (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovely ladies, thank you so much. I chased twice yesterday and 4 times today and finally got to speak to someone at 5 today to get a consultation next week. I think they are understaffed, but they sound lovely. Thanks for your encouraging views


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm so glad this was posted as I have my first consultation a week mon and was really nervous. But I'm now feel so much better reading this. I hope I don't have to wait to long to start treatment  

Good luck love angel


----------

